# Gasoline storage



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

How long can one store gasoline in approved containers before it goes bad? What about Stabil additive?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Lots of factors, all "gasoline" is not the same, butane content for instance. Also what temperature is it stored at etc. 
Definitely use a fuel treatment if practical and you intent to store it for a while. A year is fine, longer it depends imo.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

If I could make it 6 months I'd be happy. There is a local sale on 5 gal. Containers that I would like to purchase and keep filled. Hurricane season starts June1st!!!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

6 months should be no problem whatsoever if treated with stabil or similar, just don't forget to rotate eventually.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, Stabil is needed for anything over about 3 months, at least that's what I have heard.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with the 6 months for stabilized gas(maybe a year in colder climates).


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We found 4 gas cans in the shed at the new place. We already have 2 so I thing we have a fine start to a gas stash.

My question is what is the minimum temp gas can be stored at?


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I use to work in a rental store with extremely strict policies.
If the old man who owned the place pulled the starter 3 times
and it didn't start and you were the one who serviced it you 
might be looking for a job.
We used stabile for every winter 3-4 months of downtime.
It never failed us.
As far as a minimum temp I have never heard of a temp that was
to low to store it.
This includes an all expense paid Alaska trip from our Uncle.
40* below? I think?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Colder is better, -40 is fine but also temperature stability is important. Basically you are fighting evaporation, precipitation and condensation, all of which are delayed with a cool, steady temp.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If you're using StaBil, at least get the Marine formula. It's a better product for E10 gas.

I'd also check www.pure-gas.org to see if there's anywhere around you that has gas without ethanol (which stores longer).

What I've found helps is to run dry any engine that had E10 in it if it's not going to be run for several months (e.g. winter). I've had mixed results on keeping gas in the engines for longer periods. In general, I end up having to work on the fuel systems of smaller engines where the fuel was left in for long periods.

For 5-gallon cans, I also put tags (those 3x5" manilla cards with the string attached) and denote the date purchased and octane level. The older stuff goes in the bigger engines (e.g. the V8 in the truck). I try to avoid anything over about 6 months old being put into a small engine (e.g. a chainsaw) unless I'm going to burn it all up that day.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Would you consider "non-approved" containers? I have some stored in propane tanks. It cannot evaporate (it's under pressure) and it isn't exposed to oxygen (won't go stale). It should last about forever.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

I never really considering using non-approved containers. I figured if I use regular 5 gal cans I could easily fill my vehicles with them when I rotate my stock.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I add Sta-bil to the gas, then store it under pressure (with a small amount of propane) in an old propane tank and close the valve. I have a few hidden in several locations not far from where I live, so I have some available if I am traveling and no stations are open anywhere. I do not plan to rotate them. An old grill regulator was converted into the "filler hose". I turn it upside down, open the valve, and the pressure inside empties the container easily. There is a little more to it than what I described, but this is purely for emergencies.

A local propane refiller place just gave me several old tanks with no valves. Since they use standard pipe threads, I'll use ball valves to convert these.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice idea. I work at a cylinder fill plant so I have several old 20# grill bottles laying around rusting. You think pressurizing with nitrogen would hurt any? I just figure the nitrogen would displace any O2 in the bottle if I used the overflow port to purge it.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you mean the spit valve (only some tanks have them) they are at 80% volume, so no, you would need to put the nitrogen or propane in thru the spit valve and purge thru the normal tap.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> You think pressurizing with nitrogen would hurt any? I just figure the nitrogen would displace any O2 in the bottle if I used the overflow port to purge it.


You could, but in time I think the nitrogen would dissolve into the liquid (like a carbonated soft drink), and you would never be able to burn the vapors.

I use propane because the hydrocarbon components are similar (and in some components, exactly the same) and the residual pressure vapors will still work in my grill 

I charge through the valve... same port as fill.

Here is how I do this (y'all knew it was coming):

1) Evacuate the air from the bottle with a strong vacuum (PCV or brake booster hose from a running car works pretty well).

2) Fill with propane vapors to about 10 psi, just guessing...

3) Evacuate with vacuum again, use whatever you can to get the best vacuum. You can use a old air conditioner compressor/pump also.

4) I use an electric fuel pump from an older junked out Grand Marquis/Crown Vic, any EFI pump you have laying around will be fine since they all put out over 50 psi. You can use the fitting from an old junked grill regulator (with orifice drilled out) to make this filler hose.

5) Set the tank on a scale. A 20 lb grill bottle hold 4.7 gallons of liquid (that leaves the 20% expansion space above the liquid.) Gasoline weighs about 6.2 to 6.3 pounds per gallon, so you want to fill until you either hit ~28-29.5 pounds of net liquid (net equals gross weight minus tare weight) in the tank or until you hit the OPD float stop. You might have to open the bleeder/spit screw to get topped off, but don't leave it wide open... you want to fill under some pressure. If you have a really strong vacuum on the tank when you start (and a strong pump), you may not have to open it at all. No big deal, it's just some gasoline vapor.

6) I now charge this filled tank with propane vapor from another grill bottle. Again, I am using a double ended hose made from old grill regulator parts. I don't use a gauge in the line, but I could. I just make sure it has some additional propane vapor over the fuel to dilute any remaining air, and enough pressure to push the fuel out when needed.

I use "free" old tanks, wire brush the dickens out of them to prep for paint, use good epoxy primer and paint them green/brown camo.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm sure you guys know this, but if you're storing gasoline in oddball containers under pressure, please label them or something. If there is a fire in the building where they are stored, firefighters would want to know what's in the can they are standing beside. The fact that they're propane bottles is a big plus-those cans already scream "DANGER" if they're involved in a fire.

Back on track-last year we bought a new lawn tractor from Home Depot. It's a big Cub Cadet. I forget off hand the HP of the motor but it's a 54 inch cut. We treated the gas with Sta Bil and ran the tractor to get it through the carb and such, and this spring it fired right up. It sat idle from probably October to Late March and then fired up on the first try. It holds the biggest part of 5 gal. in the tank and was at about a half tank when we stored it, outside, under a tarp, under a lean to roof with no walls.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree on using Stabil. I treat everything that runs on gas on the farm with stabil, I use the red stuff in both ethanol and non-ethanol flavors of gas. I work overseas and sometimes am gone for more than 3-6 months especially during the winter. I have the wife treat every gas can with stabil when she refills it, and this has served us very well for the past 3 years. Every spring all the equipment starts right up after the first or 2nd pull, smokes for a 2nd and runs normally after that. 

Everything is treated, generator, chainsaw, weedeater, lawnmower (push & riding), 4 wheelers. I like the idea of using the propane cylinders for some longer term storage, might have to hit up the local propane place the next time I fillup my propane tanks and ask about getting some old tanks.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jason said:


> The fact that they're propane bottles is a big plus-those cans already scream "DANGER" if they're involved in a fire.


It's exactly the same. Maybe even safer, since gasoline has a higher boiling point, and can handle more heat before the pressure relief valve pops.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> If you mean the spit valve (only some tanks have them) they are at 80% volume, so no, you would need to put the nitrogen or propane in thru the spit valve and purge thru the normal tap.


I can pull the valves and lop off the dip tube and floats.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> I can pull the valves and lop off the dip tube and floats.


There is no need to... you still only want to fill to 80% liquid level, same as before.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

LincTex said:


> There is no need to... you still only want to fill to 80% liquid level, same as before.


Oh ok. Thanks for the awesome idea! Any tips on getting the gas back out? You just use an old grill hose with the regulator lopped off?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Am I the only one who sees some "unsafe" uses for this kind of setup?
Flame thrower:ignore:


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Am I the only one who sees some "unsafe" uses for this kind of setup?
> Flame thrower:ignore:


Huh??.........Never!!!........


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

man if you added a little palmolive to that mix and put a 2nd pressure tank to the mix. 

:sssh:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> Any tips on getting the gas back out? You just use an old grill hose with the regulator lopped off?


Pretty much. It will have to be flipped upside down to get the liquid off the bottom and keep the vapor on top. You will also want to drill the restrictor orifice bigger, or it will take a while to drain. Not too big, though.... if you have 100 psi of pressure, keep the hole down to around .125 or so.

Building the "device" you others are "referring to" requires more thought and design.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

"Building the "device" you others are "referring to" requires more thought and design." 
Fortunately I think that the more though anyone puts into that sort of endeavour the less likely they are to attempt it


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Fuel Stabilizer*

Have been using this product for a few years now, my lawn mower gas is about a year old, during the hurricane season I buy 20 gallons for my generator, after the season and a few month later I use it in my van, my friend has a boat has been park for more than a year, starts every week. 
http://www.priproducts.com/consumer_products.cfm


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone here tried Seafoam for gasoline storage?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

talob said:


> Has anyone here tried Seafoam for gasoline storage?


Never tried it for storage. It works great for undoing a lot of the damage done by leaving unstabilized gasoline in stuff, though.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

rf197 said:


> How long can one store gasoline in approved containers before it goes bad? What about Stabil additive?


1) One easyy "trick" is to buy your long term storage gas w/o any Ethanol.. This can still be done in most areas. 
2) Buy the steel Jerry cans _without_ the breathing hole and fill them high to minimize the amount of air in the can. These can be expensive. 
These are ae the best but the most expnsive:
https://www.lexingtoncontainercompany.com/Nato-Jerry-Cans.html
The Walmart versions are not good enough.
These here are half the price of the gold standard liked above and not quite as good but still servicable
https://deutscheoptik.com/20-Liter-Jerry-Can-SET-OF-FOUR.html

Why such expensive cans?
Gasoline in SHTF will be liquid gold... if yu truly want to store it long term it has to be a quality container.
I have even stored ethanol based gas with these successfully ( isolated from air so less water to absorb into the ethanol component also the ethanol component can serve as food for mircoroganisms) but use the non ethanol if possible...

3) Add Stabil or Pri-G to the mix IAW instructions.

I had gasoline that was 2.5 yrs old smell and run normally after taking it out
I am convinced it will stay good even longer.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

I just rotate my gasoline twice a year. Every spring I use my gas cans to fill our vehicles and then immediately re-fill them with fresh gasoline. Then I do the same in the fall. That way my gasoline is always good and I never run short.


----------

